# swf 601c error code 200



## arusnak (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a Tajima 601C from SWF East. I am getting an error code 200, does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi I am having the same issue right now. How did you resolve the issue? please help


----------

